# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [Sujet de vacances] De la vracit des infos trouves sur le web

## Jipt

Bonjour tout le monde,

alors voil, a faisait un bout de temps que je voulais en causer, aujourd'hui j'ai 5 minutes alors j'en profite.

Et donc, un jour que je faisais des recherches sur l'imprimerie (une de mes passions), j'ai comme tout le monde parcouru les images remontes par le moteur de recherche et l, je suis tomb par terre !  ::aie:: 

Qu'on en juge avec quatre images que j'ai rcupres, et assembles en une seule  voir ci-dessous :

Sources, de gauche  droite : 
site de la BnF (si si !, voir le point 4), "Atelier d imprimeur - BnF, Ms. Franais 1537, fol. 29v" ;Wikipedia, et des couleurs toutes pourries en plus ;je ne sais plus, le commentaire en bas prcise "Atelier d'imprimerie  Lyon, A. Vrard, enluminure du XVIe sicle." ;site Larousse, "Une imprimerie au XVIe sicle. -- Miniature extraite des Chants royaux sur la Conception couronne au puy de Rouen (1519-1528). 
[Bibliothque nationale de France, Paris.] -- Ph. Coll. Archives Larbor".
Alors si je ne regarde que les sites de Larousse et de la BnF, c'est laquelle la vraie image ? 
Je ne parle pas des couleurs (y aurait pas mal  dire aussi), mais plutt de l'effet miroir ou pas (pour bien faire, faudrait aller  la BnF et demander  consulter l'original, mais je suis  800 bornes...)

Comment est-il possible qu'on puisse trouver de telles incohrences ? Si vous saviez comme a me gonfle, ce tout et n'importe quoi...

Question subsidiaire : elle est o, la vraie vie ?

Bonne journe,

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Alors je suis pas expert, hein  :;): 
mais les symboles sur la machine (en haut), a ressemblerait pas vaguement  ceux des socits "secrtes" (mais connues de tout le monde genre Franc-maons ou un truc comme a) ? 

Si je me souviens bien de mes lectures (plus fictionnelles, je l'avoue), plus ou moins bases sur ces socits, l'effet miroir est une pratique utilises par ces socits.

----------


## Jipt

> Alors je suis pas expert, hein 
> mais les symboles sur la machine (en haut), a ressemblerait pas vaguement  ceux des socits "secrtes" (mais connues de tout le monde genre Franc-maons ou un truc comme a) ?


Euh, ce ne sont pas des symboles, ce sont des outils ! Des outils utiliss en imprimerie.
Et les Franc-maons, a n'a pas t cr plus tard ?




> Si je me souviens bien de mes lectures (plus fictionnelles, je l'avoue), plus ou moins bases sur ces socits, l'effet miroir est une pratique utilises par ces socits.


Alors maintenant, un compas d'cartement, en mode normal ou en mode miroir a sera toujours le mme  ::D: 
Mais ce que je ne comprends pas du tout, c'est que l'original est  la BnF, et qu'il est reproduit correctement par Larousse... La BnF qui le reproduit en "miroir" serait-elle un repre de Francs-maons voulant faire passer un message ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne suis pas expert... Du coup je fais peut tre un anachronisme ou un truc du style... 

Aprs pour l'effet miroir je parlais bien videmment de toute l'image et pas seulement du compas  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Comment est-il possible qu'on puisse trouver de telles incohrences ? Si vous saviez comme a me gonfle, ce tout et n'importe quoi...


De telles incoherence ? Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire : l'image 2 est tronquee, et fortement degradee, mais il s'agit clairement 4 fois de la meme reproduction, qui date du debut du XVIeme siecle.

Apres, je suppose que ce qui t'interesse, c'est le nom du volume qui contient cette enluminure.

Et la, une petite recherche nous donne l'ouvrage scanne sur le site de la BNF.

Informations : 
*Titre :* Chants royaux sur la Conception, couronns au puy de Rouen de 1519  1528.
*Source :* Bibliothque nationale de France, Dpartement des manuscrits, Franais 1537

Pas si complexe que ca de verifier les sources.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le problme avec les citations sur Internet, c'est qu'il est difficile de dterminer si elles sont authentiques ou non.

----------


## nfluch

pas du tout, elle est de napolon celle l

----------


## Lung

> Envoy par Abraham Lincoln 
> 
> 
> Le problme avec les citations sur Internet, c'est qu'il est difficile de dterminer si elles sont authentiques ou non.





> pas du tout, elle est de napolon celle l


Ils avaient internet ?

 ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est parfois compliqu par le fait qu'il existe plusieurs versions de certaines uvres, comme le Tricheur de Georges de La Tour...

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir  tous,



> De telles incoherence ? Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire : l'image 2 est tronquee, et fortement degradee, mais il s'agit clairement 4 fois de la meme reproduction, qui date du debut du XVIeme siecle.(...)


Mais pas du tout ! Tu n'as pas remarqu que les deux du bas avaient un effet miroir ?
Ma question portait sur la vrit,  savoir le lecteur du premier plan, dans la vraie vie il tait assis  gauche ou  droite ?
Si je photographie quelqu'un qui est coiff avec la raie  droite, que j'applique cet effet avec un logiciel de retouche et que je publie cette photo, la personne aura la raie  gauche : ce n'est plus la mme personne !
Si on fait pareil avec un paysage, ce n'est plus le mme endroit, surtout que celui publi n'existe pas !  moins d'une concidence qui tienne du miracle, ou alors en photographiant par dessus un bout plat de banquise (pendant qu'il en reste...  ::cry:: ) et en publiant un fichier nettoy aux outils adquats.
C'tait a ma qute de la Vrit, val  ::mrgreen::  !

>>> _et fortement degradee_ : nan, elle a t retaille, puis passe en niveaux de gris, puis recolore avec une couleur "virage spia" (si t'as dj du tirage positif n/b en labo argentique), n'importe quel toshop-like te fait a en 3 minutes mm' pas (j'ai pas les 3 minutes, l, faut que j'aille arroser le jardin et y a Clapton qui tourne -- ah, la vie est dure parfois,  ::mouarf:: ) avec quelqu'un qui connait son outil. Car regarde bien, c'est la mme scne, tout pareil.




> (...) Apres, je suppose que ce qui t'interesse, c'est le nom du volume qui contient cette enluminure.(...)


Bin non, mais en tout cas un *grand merci* pour la source  ::ccool:: , qui m'te une pine des neurones  ::D: 
La dernire fois que j'ai utilis gallica (il y a 2-3 semaines), j'ai t trs trs du du scan d'un vieux bouquin, tout pourri : beaucoup trop de contraste, du coup les moindres dfauts du papier se transformaient en moches balafres noires, beuark...




> C'est parfois compliqu par le fait qu'il existe plusieurs versions de certaines uvres, comme le Tricheur de Georges de La Tour...


Je ne connaissais pas, j'ai fait une recherche ultra-rapide (juste les images), ma foi, les personnages sont toujours disposs de la mme manire. Pas comme l'image de cette imprimerie "interprte" par Larousse (et il me semble que l'autre vient d'un travail scolaire : bravo l'ducation  ::aie:: )

[EDIT] Au final, ce que je trouve grave, c'est que Larousse reprenne exactement le texte de gallica, mais publie l'image  l'envers ! C'est pas du boulot, quoi... [/EDIT]

Merci pour ce tricheur, mdinoc,  ::ccool::  aussi !

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ma question portait sur la vrit,  savoir le lecteur du premier plan, dans la vraie vie il tait assis  gauche ou  droite ?


Dans la vraie vie, on n'en sait rien. Par contre, dans la gravure originale, on peut savoir  ::):

----------


## Jiheme44

ma thorie :
l'homme est en train de tirer ce qui fait descendre sa presse.
si l'action se passe bien en France et que les pas de vis n'ont pas chang de sens depuis le 16me sicle, alors les images correctes sont la 1re et la seconde.
Avec l'effet miroir, le pas de vis devient 'anglo saxon' (on serre  gauche, on desserre  droite)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ils avaient internet ?


Ben oui, sinon comment ils auraient pu dire a ?

@Jipt : Pourquoi ne pas envoyer un mail  la BNF pour demander ?

----------


## Jipt

> @Jipt : Pourquoi ne pas envoyer un mail  la BNF pour demander ?


Plutt  Larousse qu'il faudrait demander pourquoi ils ont invers l'image...
Mais puisque gangsoleil a trouv un superbe scan du bouquin original, a me suffit (je clique sur  ?  ::D: )




> ma thorie :
> l'homme est en train de tirer ce qui fait descendre sa presse.
> si l'action se passe bien en France et que les pas de vis n'ont pas chang de sens depuis le 16me sicle, alors les images correctes sont la 1re et la seconde.
> Avec l'effet miroir, le pas de vis devient 'anglo saxon' (on serre  gauche, on desserre  droite)


_si l'action se passe bien en France_ on n'en sait foutrement rien, et je ne sais pas lire le franais du XVIe  ::mrgreen:: 
Pour le pas de vis anglo-saxon, t'es sr de ce que tu racontes ? Que j'ai boss pendant 20 ans pour un constructeur amricain (aujourd'hui disparu,  ::cry:: ), je n'ai jamais rencontr ce que tu cris...




> Dans la vraie vie, on n'en sait rien. Par contre, dans la gravure originale, on peut savoir


_Dans la vraie vie, on n'en sait rien_ : tu chipotes ! Bien sr qu'on n'tait pas l, mais tu vois ce que je veux dire.

Bonne journe,

----------


## Jiheme44

> Pour le pas de vis anglo-saxon, t'es sr de ce que tu racontes ? Que j'ai boss pendant 20 ans pour un constructeur amricain (aujourd'hui disparu, ), je n'ai jamais rencontr ce que tu cris...


il faut que je revois ma culture ou les termes que j'utilise !  ::aie:: 
dans ma mmoire, les amricains (donc l'utilisation du terme anglo saxon est fausse) utilise un pas de vis invers par rapport au notre.
donc je me suis bas sur cette hypothse pour monter ma thorie.
concernant le lieu de l'action, la 3me image a pour commentaire 'Atelier d'imprimerie  Lyon', donc si je ne suis pas trop mauvais en go, a se passe en France.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !




> (...) dans ma mmoire, les amricains (donc l'utilisation du terme anglo saxon est fausse) utilisent un pas de vis invers par rapport au notre.
> donc je me suis bas sur cette hypothse pour monter ma thorie. (...)


Les seuls pas de vis inverss que je connaisse sont utiliss pour monter sur une perceuse  main des disques de coupe ou de ponage.
Je dirais qu'un pas de vis invers n'est pas propre  une nationalit, mais plutt  une fonctionnalit.



> (...) concernant le lieu de l'action, la 3me image a pour commentaire 'Atelier d'imprimerie  Lyon', donc si je ne suis pas trop mauvais en go, a se passe en France.


Vi vi, mais comme la 3e image est inverse, donc reprsente une ralit fausse, quid du texte qui l'accompagne ?  A. Vrard tait un imprimeur/diteur parisien, pourquoi aurait-il reprsent une imprimerie lyonnaise ?
OK, je chipote, mais j'ai le droit c'est l't  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> Yep !
> 
> Vi vi, mais comme la 3e image est inverse, donc reprsente une ralit fausse, quid du texte qui l'accompagne ?  A. Vrard tait un imprimeur/diteur parisien, pourquoi aurait-il reprsent une imprimerie lyonnaise ?
> OK, je chipote, mais j'ai le droit c'est l't



Il tait en vacances et en profitait pour faire de l'espionnage industriel ?

----------


## tatayo

C'est pourtant simple: la vrai image est  droite.
Comme le monde est droitier, sur les images de droite le gars  gauche tient son outil (quelqu'il soit) dans la main droite, comme tout le monde.
Alors que sur les images de gauche, il le tient dans la main gauche.
CQFD !

Tatayo.

P.S. j'admets que si le bitonio noir qu'il tient est un smartphone, mon raisonnement tombe  l'eau  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> C'est pourtant simple: la vrai image est  droite.
> Comme le monde est droitier, sur les images de droite le gars  gauche tient son outil (quelqu'il soit) dans la main droite, comme tout le monde.


Le raisonnement sur les droitiers est bon, mais la conclusion est fausse  ::): 

Comme tu le dis, le monde, surtout a l'epoque, est droitier, c'est a dire que l'on fait les gestes fins et precis avec la main droite.
L'objet qu'il tient est une reglette d'imprimerie (je ne connais pas le nom exact), qui est un objet dans lequel on insert les caracteres (en plomb) qui sont deposes devant lui sur le plan incline.
Le geste qu'il repete est le suivant : prendre un petit caractere dans une case, et le deposer dans la reglette.
Si tu es droitier, tu tiendras la reglette dans la main gauche, pour pouvoir faire le geste le plus precis avec ta main droite.

Ceci est d'ailleurs confirme par le scan de l'ouvrage -- scan qui est a l'endroit comme le montre le texte.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Content de voir que ce sujet vous inspire,  ::mrgreen:: 



> Il tait en vacances et en profitait pour faire de l'espionnage industriel ?


  ::mouarf:: 




> (...) L'objet qu'il tient est une reglette d'imprimerie (je ne connais pas le nom exact), (...)


Bien vu ! Quel sens de l'observation, moi je dis respect !  ::ccool:: 
Et l'objet en question est un composteur,  voir ici par exemple. La 3e image ressemble bien  notre "affaire".

Bonne journe,

----------


## gangsoleil

> Bien vu ! Quel sens de l'observation, moi je dis respect !


Merci, mais en meme temps, dans un atelier d'imprimerie au XVIeme siecle, il aurait ete tres surprenant que ce fut un pointeur laser hein  ::):

----------


## Invit

> dans ma mmoire, les amricains (donc l'utilisation du terme anglo saxon est fausse) utilise un pas de vis invers par rapport au notre.


T'en fumes du bon !  ::mouarf:: 
T'imagines les kit Ikea aux USA, personne n'arrive  monter un meuble et se demande pourquoi !  :8O: 
O as tu trouv cette splendide lgende urbaine ?
Dans le mme genre d'ide,  Montral, on passe l'hiver dans des souterrains.   ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

> T'en fumes du bon !


Ah bon ? Fais tourner,  ::lun:: 




> Merci, mais en meme temps, dans un atelier d'imprimerie au XVIeme siecle, il aurait ete tres surprenant que ce fut un pointeur laser hein


Certes  ::mouarf:: , mais ce que je voulais surtout dire, c'est que tu avais repr ce mec avec le composteur dans la main, et moi qui me targue d'aimer l'imprimerie et tout ce qui tourne autour, ben j'l'avais pas remarqu, honte sur moi,  ::oops::

----------


## Jipt

Salut salut,



> Envoy par ManusDei
> 
> 
> @Jipt : Pourquoi ne pas envoyer un mail  la BNF pour demander ?
> 
> 
> Plutt  Larousse qu'il faudrait demander pourquoi ils ont invers l'image...


Alors hier soir ai pass pas mal de temps  rechercher les images-miroir, me suis fendu d'un mail  Larousse,  l'acadmie de Nancy, et  un autre organisme scolaire, dans lequel je prcisais l'adresse du document original, et ce matin j'avais dj deux rponses !
Larousse : _Nous vous remercions de nous avoir transmis cette information pertinente. Nous nous attelons  corriger cette image au plus vite (en cette priode estivale)._l'autre organisme (pas bien compris ce que c'tait) :    _merci de prter attention aux travaux de nos collgiens, raliss il y a plus de 10 ans... ;-) et de vous donner la peine de ces remarques.
   L'objectif de ce travail tait, en plus des aspects de recherche et de composition de s'interroger sur les liberts d'expression.
   Soyez donc clments avec eux, et le professeur qui a pu laisser passer quelques erreurs... ;-)_
Le rtablissement de la vrit sur le web avance  ::mrgreen::  (mme si je sens qu'il va falloir que j'insiste un peu avec la deuxime rponse [_deuxime_ car j'espre bien avoir celle de Nancy -- Mais c'est vrai que la priode ne s'y prte pas trop...])

Je vous tiens au courant, oeuf corse  ::): 




> Mais puisque gangsoleil a trouv un superbe scan du bouquin original, a me suffit (je clique sur  ? )


Compltement oubli de te demander comment tu avais trouv ce lien : quelles recherches as-tu effectues ?

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Je vous tiens au courant, oeuf corse


Et bien voil, tout arrive !
Enfin, non, juste un bout : il leur aura fallu prs de deux mois, mais Larousse a corrig l'erreur,  ::bravo:: 
Il va maintenant me falloir relancer les deux sites de l'ducation nationale, je sens que c'est pas gagn et que les fausses vrits vont continuer  tre propages...  ::furax:: 


Message perso @gangsoleil : si tu passes par l, n'oublie pas a, merci  :;): 



> (...) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Envoy par Jipt
> Mais puisque gangsoleil a trouv un superbe scan du bouquin original, a me suffit
> 			
> ...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Compltement oubli de te demander comment tu avais trouv ce lien : quelles recherches as-tu effectues ?


Si longtemps apres, je ne suis plus certain, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, j'ai cherche un truc du genre Chants royaux Conception 1519 1528, puis j'ai pris le lien gallica.bnf.fr 

Je me souviens que j'avais fait 2 ou 3 recherches avant ca qui n'avaient rien donne.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !




> (...) Il va maintenant me falloir relancer les deux sites de l'ducation nationale, je sens que c'est pas gagn et que les fausses vrits vont continuer  tre propages...


Wow ! 
Quelle surprise : un des deux sites de l'ducation nationale (acadmie de Nancy) n'est pas rest sourd  mes avalanches de mails et vient de corriger l'erreur (oh, d'une manire violente : suppression pure et dure de la page, mais au niveau suprieur il y a toujours un lien qui la rfrence, donc erreur en cliquant... Vraiment des boulets...)
9 mois quand mme, et sans me prvenir...
Bref je suis content, reste plus que l'acadmie de Caen qui trane des pieds.

Mais j'ai dcouvert sur un site de philo qu'rasme tait gaucher : voil un nouveau combat qui commence, et j'ai des fois l'impression qu'il n'y a personne au bout du bouton  Contact , ou alors juste un robot qui dit que le ncessaire va tre fait, histoire de calmer le jeu, mais rien ne bouge, comme par exemple chez l'Express-culture (oui oui, culture !) qui fait peindre un tableau  Eugne Delacroix (1798-1863) en... 1926 !

----------


## gangsoleil

J'hesite entre "c'est cool" et "c'est deplorable"...

----------


## Bovino

> De la vracit des infos trouves sur le web


La question n'a aucun sens puisque la cuillre n'existe pas...  ::no:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## fredoche

> Yep !
> 
> 
> Les seuls pas de vis inverss que je connaisse sont utiliss pour monter sur une perceuse  main des disques de coupe ou de ponage.
> Je dirais qu'un pas de vis invers n'est pas propre  une nationalit, mais plutt  une fonctionnalit.


oui 
les amerloques utilisent plutt des mesures non-mtriques pour leur boulonnerie (pouces, mesures anglo-saxonnes, trs courante en plomberie-sanitaires)

Et il n'y a pas de pas invers, il y a des "pas  gauche" et des "pas  droite", le dernier tant de trs loin le plus courant.
Les raccords gaz sont souvent (toujours mais je n'en suis pas tout  fait sur) des "pas   gauche" et coniques de surcrot.

Je t'adore Jipt, te sentir investi de ce genre de mission t'honore.  ::ccool:: 

Et pour les curieux, maintenant que nous savons quelle est la bonne reprsentation, quel est le pas de vis de la presse d'imprimerie ? gauche ou droit ?

----------


## Jipt

> La question n'a aucun sens puisque la cuillre n'existe pas...


 ::koi:: 




> Et il n'y a pas de pas invers, il y a des "pas  gauche" et des "pas  droite", le dernier tant de trs loin le plus courant.


Autant pour moi, j'ai d faire un abus de langage : "invers" dans le sens que si le courant a son pas  droite, en "inversant" on aura un pas  gauche




> Je t'adore Jipt, te sentir investi de ce genre de mission t'honore.


 ::mrgreen:: 
Mais que c'est dur...




> quel est le pas de vis de la presse d'imprimerie ? gauche ou droit ?


a dpend si on pousse ou si on tire  ::mouarf:: 
(en fait j'en sais rien  ::lol:: )

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

a avance !



> (...) comme par exemple chez l'Express-culture (oui oui, culture !) qui fait peindre un tableau  Eugne Delacroix (1798-1863) en... 1926 !


Aprs un second mail inefficace  un suppos robot puis un autre  un vrai humain (si si, a existe encore  ::mrgreen:: ), j'ai eu un retour comme quoi ces fiches "culture"  _vont bientt disparatre du site (car le projet est arrt)._ 

J'adore cet internet o on a une ide, on s'excite, on la met en ligne et pof, c'est abandonn...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Aprs un second mail inefficace  un suppos robot puis un autre  un vrai humain (si si, a existe encore ), j'ai eu un retour comme quoi ces fiches "culture"  _vont bientt disparatre du site (car le projet est arrt)._


Surtout, en attendant que ca soit supprim (si ca l'est un jour), surtout ne pas corriger, ca pourrait etre dommage...




> J'adore cet internet o on a une ide, on s'excite, on la met en ligne et pof, c'est abandonn...


 Y'a pas que sur l'internet hein.

----------


## fredoche

> a dpend si on pousse ou si on tire 
> (en fait j'en sais rien )


C'est un pas  droite. 
Vis ou filet mis  la verticale (tte en haut ou en bas peu importe), si le filet est plus haut  gauche qu' droite, ce sera un pas  gauche. Si le filet est plus haut  droite qu' gauche, c'est un pas  droite.

Je sais pas si c'est clair mais si on regarde l'image de la vis de presse on voit bien son filet monter  droite.

J'ai fait et tudi les vis dans ma jeunesse, a se voit non  ::aie::  Pour une fois que a me sert... Parce que pour placer a dans les cocktails  ::calim2::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Parce que pour placer a dans les cocktails


Pour placer des vis dans des cocktails, faut etre a une soiree de robots !

----------


## Invit

> Pour placer des vis dans des cocktails, faut etre a une soiree de robots !


Ou alors, faut switcher en anglais.  ::oops::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Ou alors, faut switcher en anglais.


 ::fessee::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Ah que coucou !



> Yop !
> 
> a avance !
> 
> Aprs un second mail inefficace  un suppos robot puis un autre  un vrai humain (si si, a existe encore ), j'ai eu un retour comme quoi ces fiches "culture"  _vont bientt disparatre du site (car le projet est arrt)._ 
> 
> J'adore cet internet o on a une ide, on s'excite, on la met en ligne et pof, c'est abandonn...


Il m'a donc fallu relancer en mai, puis en aot (bad idea, priode de vacances...) et puis encore en aot (parce que oui, la premire fois d'aot il m'a t rpondu que le ncessaire venait d'tre fait et moi, quand on me dit a, je vais vrifier et paf !, rien n'avait t fait aprs moult rafrachissements du navigateur...)

Enfin bon, a y est, la page fautive a t remplace par une autre (pourtant y z'avaient dit que a disparatrait : sont pas cohrents ces gens-l...)

[EDIT] Je ralise en relisant qu'on ne sait pas de quoi je parle dans les quelques lignes ci-dessus : l'affaire est discute dans le mme post que celui d'rasme dont le lien est dispo ci-dessous [/EDIT]

Me suis occup en dbut de semaine dernire d'un endroit o l'on dcouvrait que le physicien Ampre avait vcu 161 ans, il m'a t rpondu que a serait corrig ce week-end (hier, donc), je vous laisse deviner ce que j'ai vu tout  l'heure  ::roll:: 

Me reste plus qu' rasme le gaucher  mais l a sent sa mission impossible, j'ai bien l'impression que leur bouton Contact ne sert  rien : jamais eu aucun retour de ces boulets  ::evilred::

----------


## gangsoleil

Allez, je te file un coup de main pour Erasme le gaucher : sur le mme site se trouve un article sur Hans Holbein le jeune, auteur dudit portrait d'Erasme, avec une image du portrait, mais dans le bon sens celui-ci !

Lien pour rigoler : http://www.devoir-de-philosophie.com...am-118009.html

----------


## Jipt

Merci, gangsoleil !  :+1: 



> Lien pour rigoler : http://www.devoir-de-philosophie.com...am-118009.html


 ::ptdr:: 

Mais dans tout a, elle est o la vrit dans ce merdier virtuel ?
T'imagines, le jour o tout aura t numris et les originaux disparus ? On est propre...

----------


## Saverok

> Mais dans tout a, elle est o la vrit dans ce merdier virtuel ?


La vrit est tjrs ailleurs  ::aie:: 




> T'imagines, le jour o tout aura t numris et les originaux disparus ? On est propre...


Il y aura les certificats et signatures bases sur le hash

----------


## Jipt

> La vrit est tjrs ailleurs


 ::ptdr:: 




> Envoy par Jipt
> T'imagines, le jour o tout aura t numris et les originaux disparus ? On est propre...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Il y aura les certificats et signatures bases sur le hash


 ::koi::   Je t'en prie, fais-moi (nous) plaisir, parce que l, je ne vois pas...
sujet1 et sujet2, lequel est le vrai ? (sans tenir compte de la rponse, que tu connais dj, videmment  :;): )

----------


## gangsoleil

> Mais dans tout a, elle est o la vrit dans ce merdier virtuel ?
> T'imagines, le jour o tout aura t numris et les originaux disparus ? On est propre...


Je crains qu'il ne faille, un jour, se rsigner  utiliser son cerveau, pour essayer de distinguer le vrai du faux, le bon grain de l'ivraie, ...

Et donc oui, lorsque tu vois une image d'Erasme gaucher, il convient (comme tu l'as fait) de se poser des questions, et de chercher... Chercher par exemple qui est le peintre, chercher des reprsentations de cette toile, ou bien mme pourquoi pas les tudes prliminaires sur les mains que Holbein a dessines et qui sont conserves au Louvre (non, je n'ai pas trouv si elles font partie des collections visibles ou bien si cette esquisse est dans les rserves).

Et puis il faut connatre son histoire aussi, et se demander s'il est raisonnable de penser qu'un rudit ait pu tre gaucher  cette poque. Le problme, c'est que toutes les poques ne sont pas bien connues, certaines tant franchement mconnues, notamment le moyen-ge...

Bref, servons-nous de notre cerveau, et continuons  batailler, comme tu le fais, pour remettre les images dans le bon sens -- et le reste aussi si possible.

----------


## Kropernic

Bah mme sans savoir s'il tait gaucher ou droitier, sachant de Erasme est n  Rotterdam, je doute qu'il ait t peint en train d'crire en Arabe (classic  l'poque?).  Du coup, l'image qui le montre gaucher est forcment fausse.  Encore un coup des francs maons a !  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Bah mme sans savoir s'il tait gaucher ou droitier, sachant de Erasme est n  Rotterdam, je doute qu'il ait t peint en train d'crire en Arabe (classic  l'poque?).


Alors la conclusion est bonne, mais pas l'hypothse : ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne crit d'une main ou d'une autre qu'on peut dire qu'il crit dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

En revanche, sur l'image d'Erasme gaucher, on voit effectivement qu'il est en train d'crire une ligne (il en est  la moiti environ), et que celle-ci est crite de droite  gauche.

Donc ensuite, on se renseigne sur la vie d'Erasme, qui a dirig le collge des trois langues, langues que sont le grec, le latin et l'hbreu, ce dernier s'crivant de droite  gauche.

Nanmoins, les crits d'rasme sont en latin, et il est fort peu probable que Holbein le jeune ait choisi de peindre Erasme en train d'crire en hbreu plus qu'en Latin.
D'ailleurs, un oeil attentif sur la toile (http://www.wikiwand.com/fr/%C3%89rasme) montre l'utilisation d'un alphabet latin.

Donc oui, l'image est bien retourne.

----------


## Kropernic

> Alors la conclusion est bonne, mais pas l'hypothse : ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne crit d'une main ou d'une autre qu'on peut dire qu'il crit dans un sens ou dans l'autre.


O as-tu t pch cela ???  Jamais je n'ai prtendu cela !!!

----------


## gangsoleil

> O as-tu t pch cela ???  Jamais je n'ai prtendu cela !!!


Lorsque tu cris : 



> Bah mme sans savoir s'il tait gaucher ou droitier, sachant de Erasme  est n  Rotterdam, je doute qu'il ait t peint en train d'crire en  Arabe (classic  l'poque?). Du coup, l'image qui le montre gaucher est forcment fausse.


il n'est pas vident pour moi que tu veux dire que la ligne qu'il est en train d'crire est  moiti complte, et qu'elle commence  droite -- ce qui voudrait dire, si c'tait le cas, que le portrait le montre en train d'crire une langue qui s'crit de droite  gauche. 

Et que donc la ligne doit commencer  droite, et que donc l'image est forcment  l'envers, et que donc il est peint comme droitier sur la toile.

Bref, une simple incomprhension, rien de plus.

----------


## Kropernic

Bin si je dis "en train d'crire en Arabe", cela veut quand mme dire ce que cela veut dire...  Non ?

J'veux bien que j'aurais peut-tre pu dtailler un peu plus mais bon.

Me semblait qu'il fallait utiliser son serveau...


P.S. : Sorry si je suis un peu sec mais je passe une bonne partie de mes journes  devoir prouver par A + B des choses tout  fait senses et logiques aux gens autour de moi (au travail) alors qu'il suffirait qu'ils rflchissent plus que 2 secondes pour le comprendre par eux-mmes.  Et  force, bah j'en ai plein le cul.  Malheureusement, je ne peux pas me permettre d'tre sec avec eux alors je compense un peu ici.  Rien de personnel.  C'est juste qu'il faut bien que a sorte en attendant de me dfouler sur un terrain de badminton ce soir.

----------


## Jipt

> Alors la conclusion est bonne, mais pas l'hypothse : ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne crit d'une main ou d'une autre qu'on peut dire qu'il crit dans un sens ou dans l'autre.
> 
> En revanche, sur l'image d'Erasme gaucher, on voit effectivement qu'il est en train d'crire une ligne (il en est  la moiti environ), et que celle-ci est crite de droite  gauche.
> 
> Donc ensuite, on se renseigne sur la vie d'Erasme, qui a dirig le collge des trois langues, langues que sont le grec, le latin et l'hbreu, ce dernier s'crivant de droite  gauche.
> 
> Nanmoins, les crits d'rasme sont en latin, et il est fort peu probable que Holbein le jeune ait choisi de peindre Erasme en train d'crire en hbreu plus qu'en Latin.
> D'ailleurs, un oeil attentif sur la toile (http://www.wikiwand.com/fr/%C3%89rasme) montre l'utilisation d'un alphabet latin.
> 
> Donc oui, l'image est bien retourne.


Trop bien tout a, on dirait une enqute policire  ::ccool:: 

As-tu (avez-vous) remarqu que sur le lien que tu cites il y a en bas 4 images, la deuxime le reprsentant par un autre peintre (Quentin Metsys, suivez le lien en haut de la page, y a un truc dment !) sous l'autre profil et toujours droitier ; il est bien beau comme garon, je trouve, sur ce tableau, avec son esquisse de sourire  la Joconde  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais pas d'panique, je prfre les blondes  forte poitrine,  ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Me semblait qu'il fallait utiliser son serveau...


C'est bien ce que je dis, et ce que je fais (du moins, il me semble).

 Simplement, dans le peu que tu as crit, lorsque tu dis "il n'crit (probablement) pas en arabe", donc il n'est pas gaucher, je trouve que c'est franchement court.

 D'autant plus que l'arabe n'est pas la seule langue qui s'crive de droite  gauche, et que justement rasme pronait l'apprentissage de l'hbreu, mme si ses connaissances dans cette langue taient limites (CF "Erasme et les juifs" de Simon Markish par exemple, que l'on peut lire sur Google books, pages 164 et suivantes).

----------


## worm83

Concernant les outils au dessus de l'imprimerie, ce sont bien des symboles de la Franc Maonnerie. Faite une recherche sur "Erasme Franc maconnerie" pour vous en convaincre. Le maillet, ciseau, querre, rose des symboles maonniques.

http://franc-maconnerie-tpe-2011.blo...aconnique.html

----------


## gangsoleil

> Concernant les outils au dessus de l'imprimerie, ce sont bien des symboles de la Franc Maonnerie.


C'en sont, mais ils sont tous symtriques, et ne peuvent donc aider  savoir dans quel sens est l'image originale.  moins bien sur que l'ordre des outils n'ait une signification, mais mme dans ce cas, il faudrait tre certain que cet ordre n'a pas t modifi.

Je pense que se baser sur le composteur qui se tient dans la main gauche est "plus sur", mme si effectivement le taux de certitude n'est bien videmment pas de 100%.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Concernant les outils au dessus de l'imprimerie, ce sont bien des symboles de la Franc Maonnerie.


Au dessus *de la presse  imprimer*, appelons un chat un chat !
L'imprimerie c'est le local o se trouve la presse, et c'est aussi le mtier.

Et un ouvrier a d planter des clous dans le haut de la presse pour y accrocher les outils quotidiens, que les francs-maons se sont ensuite appropris.




> http://franc-maconnerie-tpe-2011.blo...aconnique.html


Marrant de constater que des gens qui visent  la perfection puissent commettre un site plein de fautes d'orthographe et de typographie... Bref...





> Je pense que se baser sur le composteur qui se tient dans la main gauche est "plus sr", mme si effectivement le taux de certitude n'est bien videmment pas de 100%.


99,99 % alors  ::mouarf:: 

En examinant cette photo du web, on constate qu'un gaucher ne pourrait pas l'utiliser dans sa main droite sans faire tomber les types qu'il y insrerait : c'est un outil que se tient de la main gauche, qu'on soit droitier ou gaucher.
Ou alors il se gnerait considrablement  l'utilisation, le pouce droit venant l o il faut insrer les types, pas trs productif, plus le risque de tout foutre par terre !

 propos, je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle des zozos qui ont publis le document dont on cause : cette erreur ne sera jamais corrige et perdurera jusqu' la fin du web, a fait chichi...

----------


## worm83

> Yep !
> 
> Au dessus *de la presse  imprimer*, appelons un chat un chat !
> L'imprimerie c'est le local o se trouve la presse, et c'est aussi le mtier.
> 
> Et un ouvrier a d planter des clous dans le haut de la presse pour y accrocher les outils quotidiens, que les francs-maons se sont ensuite appropris.
> 
> 
> Marrant de constater que des gens qui visent  la perfection puissent commettre un site plein de fautes d'orthographe et de typographie... Bref...
> ...


Tu pense ce que tu veux, c'est pas grave, beaucoup philosophe des lumires taient Franc Maon. Fait une recherche sur les symboles de la Franc Maonnerie et tu verra par toi mme.
D'ailleurs que fait une rose au milieu?
La Franc Maonnerie adore la symbolique, regarde les dessin anim de Walt Disney par exemple (grand snechal 33eme rang) pour t'en convaincre.
J'ai pas envie d'piloguer tu crois ce que tu veux, je signalais juste que les symboles taient ceux de la Franc maonnerie car tu disait le contraire  la premiere page,  que *Erasme tait Franc maon*. La Franc Maonnerie existait avant l'imprimerie....
Ensuite comme tu le dit c'est des outils et dans une imprimerie c'est plausible, ce sont juste des faits gnraux, aprs chacun fait ses analyses.

PS : pour le lien j'ai pris l'un des premiers qui venait dsol.

----------


## Jipt

> Je pense que se baser sur le composteur qui se tient dans la main gauche est "plus sr", mme si effectivement le taux de certitude n'est bien videmment pas de 100%.


Tu vas rire, je viens de trouver, en feuilletant le tome III de l'histoire de l'criture typographique, un composteur pour... gaucher !  ::mrgreen:: 

Yes, a existe ! (ou plutt a a exist) : 



Rappel : le composteur pour droitier se tient de la main gauche, et inversement pour l'autre  ::P:

----------


## Mdinoc

... ::weird:: 
J'ai du mal  voir en quoi ces outils ne sont pas ambidextres: Les plaques aux extrmits me paraissent carres...

----------


## Jipt

> ...
> J'ai du mal  voir en quoi ces outils ne sont pas ambidextres: Les plaques aux extrmits me paraissent carres...


C'est juste une impression, mha, due  la position de l'objet lors de la photo.

Pages 72-73 des "extraits du livre" (3e entre du menu de gauche du lien prcdent) :

----------

